# Headers for '04 Goat



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok, so i looked but to be completely honest, i got impatient. I have a 2004 GTO M6 and i love it. So far the only performance mods are K&N intake along with a Flowmaster catback. I am about to order the Diablosport predator and the basic question i have is do any of you guys know where i can find the least expensive set up for headers to match my flowmasters? any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

Pacesetters run about $300-400, which are probably the cheapest I've ever seen. These are long tube headers made from regular as opposed to stainless steel like the other more expensive headers are made from.


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks for the help


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

really happy with the kooks save ur money and get em....


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, the pacesetters are the cheapest. The first gens had a problem with touching (read: melting) the axle boots, but they just finished a 2nd gen to correct this problem.

I was going to go this route, but decided to save up for some Kooks, Honestly you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

I think that's what I will do. Thanks for the advice


----------

